# "HOLA" en Display de 7 Segmentos



## darck_khronos

Que tal, no se si alguien pueda ayudarme, lo que sucede es que tengo que diseñar un circuito mediante compuertas básicas (ya saben and, or, not ex-or, y sus negaciones) pero que cuando yo de la siguiente orden me salga lo siguiente

00=H
01=O
10=L
11=A

En pocas palabras tiene que mostrarme la palabra Hola El Display de 7 segmentos que utilizare

Alguien podria ayudarme con esto ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Eduardo

darck_khronos dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 00=H
> 01=O
> 10=L
> 11=A


Los segmentos del display son  a,b,c,d,e,f y g
Son 2 entradas y 7 salidas, y tenes que hacer el circuito combinacional que cumpla:

q1 q0 = a b c d e f g

00 = 0110111      'H' 
01 = 1111110      'O'
10 = 0001110      'L'
11 = 1110111      'A'  plana arriba

--> Son 7 mapas de Karnaugh de 2x2


----------



## darck_khronos

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Los displays de 7 segmentos son numéricos. Vos necesitás uno alfanumérico.
> Empezá por ahí
> 
> 
> Salu2!




jeje es que en ese tengo que realizar la practica

      _           _
| |  | |  |      |  |  
|-|  | |  |_    |- |

no me salio muy bien que digamos pweo asi mas o menos se tiene que ver claro con un solo display jeje


----------



## pepechip

Mediante puertan AND y Inversores implementas la tabla que te ha puesto Eduardo

saludos


----------



## chris 2.0

oye solo puedes usar puertas porque yo te recomendaria usar mux como generadores de funciones es muy facil y compresible.


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos:

Este es un diseño que utilicé en otro proyecto, no se si te sirva, pero es una manera de lograrlo.

En este caso, la palabra es "HUGO".

Te dejo una imagen y el diseño para el "Circuit Maker 2000"

Espero y te sea útil esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## IRVING010991

Segun tengo entendido como son mapas de 2 x 2 se pueden agrupar dos grupos de 2 y las funciones b y c, se pueden simplificar.
b=A'+B c=A'+B


----------



## jorge mondragon nolte

hola soy nuevo en esto tengo una duda ¿hay que programar con visual o algo parecido para este tipo de proyectos ? si es asi me podrain dar los pasos que se utilizan en ese proyecto . lo que pasa quee me han dejado un proyecto parecido y quieren que usen las compuertas and,or,not el proyecto trata del horario de claces de una determinada aula usando el display de 7 segmentos salga por ejemplo primero la hora de clases que dictan en esa aula y que curso toca . por ejemplo algo asi de 7:30 a 9:30 hay clases de circuitos digitales luego de 9:30 a 11:30 clases de circuitos analogicos y asi susecivamente hasta terminar las horas de clase que dictan en esa aula . la cosa es que con el displey de 7 segmentos solo salen numeros y algunas letras, con quee otro display puedo trabajar y si se usa alguna programacion no se tengo muhcos deseos de saber como se hace esto espero me respondan.gracias .


----------



## quimypr

Conla tabla posteada por eduardo

a=Q0
__
Q1+Q0 =b=c

d=Q1(+)Q0

e=f=1
_______
Q1(+)Q0=g


----------



## carla9532

hola necesito de4 su ayuda en una practica me mandaron a hacer lo siguiente:dependiendo del tipo de display implementar la letra del grupo de laboratorio asignado que en mi caso es A.....pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo les agradezco su ayuda.Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

carla9532 dijo:


> hola necesito de4 su ayuda en una practica me mandaron a hacer lo siguiente:dependiendo del tipo de display implementar la letra del grupo de laboratorio asignado que en mi caso es A.....pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo les agradezco su ayuda.Gracias de antemano


¿ Leíste este post ?


----------



## Illuminati

Mira no se si este bien que te lo resuelva pero aquì te adjunto el archivo en formato .LVW con el programa livewire 

Se vale agradecer y aprovecho el espacio para ver si alguien me puede decir como hacer una marquesina con displays (de preferencia de 16 segmentos) 
Y bueno creo que hay que dar para recibir y espero que me ayuden



carla9532 dijo:


> hola necesito de4 su ayuda en una practica me mandaron a hacer lo siguiente:dependiendo del tipo de display implementar la letra del grupo de laboratorio asignado que en mi caso es A.....pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo les agradezco su ayuda.Gracias de antemano



si me lo explicas mejor te puedo ayudar, necesito mas datos como cuantos grupos hay, es decir, que si lo quiere un alumno del grupo "B" pueda activar la letra B o amplía tu idea de lo que quieres.


----------



## Illuminati

si me lo explicas mejor te puedo ayudar, necesito mas datos como cuantos grupos hay, es decir, que si lo quiere un alumno del grupo "B" pueda activar la letra B o amplía tu idea de lo que quieres.


----------



## carla9532

lo que necesito es proyect la letra A EN UN DISPLAY....


----------



## rokko

lo que necesito es
   X Y   |A B C D E F G
H 0  0   |0 1 1 0 1 1 1
O 0 1    |1 1 1 1 1 1 0
L 1  0    |0 0 0 1 1 1 0
A 1  1    |1 1 1 0 1 1 1

tengo un perliminar , pero al poner los AND. OR ya no jala,
alguien me podría ayudar?


----------



## Illuminati

Mira si lo unico que quieres es que se marque la letra "A" basta con que conectes el display de la siguiente forma.

Espero que te sirva. si no, dime que más le podemos agregar. Ok?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rokko

Adjunto los archivos de Multisim 10 & 11, pues no se cual estrés requiriendo. Están en los ZIP.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rokko

Mr. Carlos,
eres muy amable, 
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Illuminati

Lo primero, creo, que debes decidir es qué Display de 16 segmentos vas a utilizar. Conocer que terminal corresponde a cada segmento. Sus características: cátodo / Ánodo común, corriente, voltaje, tamaño, cuantos, Etc.

Luego hay que hacer su tabla de verdad con respecto a los segmentos que deben encender para los diferentes caracteres que mostrarán los Display’s.

Se requerirá también una memoria no volátil, por ejemplo una de tipo EPROM (Electrically Programmable Read Only Memory.)

En esta memoria se almacenarán los códigos para cada carácter que se mostrará en los Display’s
NO es ASCII, claro, a menos que el Display a utilizar acepte código ASCII.

Una vez teniendo grabada la memoria y los Display’s hay que diseñar una interfase entre estos dos. Este interfase podría tener un sistema de corrimiento para que los caracteres en los Display’s se desplacen. O pueden aparecer, digamos de 5 en cinco.

Luego hay que diseñar, también, el controlador que manejará la memoria activando cada localidad(Dirección) para que entren a la interfase y se muestren en los Display’s.

Etc. Etc.

Aquí mismo, en este foro, hay alguien que recomienda un IC que pudiera hacer todo lo anterior.
Este es uno.
Para cristal Liquido.
javascriptpenreq('http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/105/81292_DS.pdf')

No encontré el que quería mostrar. Es un IC que con un poco más de Circuiteria podria hacerce el sistema que deseas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rokko

Hola que tal Mr. Carlos,
Aprovechando tu amable apoyo quiero ver si me puedes ayudar con el siguiente problema

tengo que mostrar en 2 displays de 7 segmentos la suma binaria de la entrada de 2 dip swithc de 4 que me pueda hacer la suma de numeros del 1 al 9

te anexo lo que llevo avanzado pero no me jala

a ver si pudieras ayudarme
saludos

Rokko


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rokko

Espero el circuito contenido en el archivo ZIP satisfaga tus requerimientos.

Nota que es un sumador DECIMAL (BCD), esto es, puede sumar 2 números (A + B) del 0 al 9.
Si, en los Dip. Switch programas un número mayor de 9, el circuito sumará pero probablemente los Display’s no muestren bien los símbolos (Decimales) del resultado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rokko

Exactamente Mr Carlos, muy amable, 

Me podrias orientar o no se si tengas el del sustractor??

saludos y muchisimas gracias

Roko


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rokko

En el sumador que te envié, en el 74LS83 donde están conectador los Dip Switch se conectan 4 compuertas XOR.
Se desconectan los Dip Switch que van a las entrada B’s y cada uno a cada entrada de una compuerta XOR.
Las salidas a las entradas B’s del 74LS83.
Las otras 4 entradas de las XOR se conectan juntas y, si las conectas a 1 Lógico Resta y, si a 0 Lógico Suma.

Analiza el circuito adjunto en el archivo ZIP. Ve si puedes quitarle la parte del sumador para que quede solo como restador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rokko

Muy amable mr carlos, 

Lo que hice fue remplazar el sumador completo del anterior por el substractor completo y funciona, eres muy amable, lo que me mandaste esta genial, pienso que es lo proximo que me van a dejar a realizar.

Te agradezco muchisimo la ayuda.

Saludos

Rokko


----------



## rokko

Hola Mr Carlos,
Buenas tardes.
Fijate que necesito agrupar en un sub circuito un conjunto de compuertas logicas que dan como resultado la palabra iztaccihuatl esa parte ya la realice, pero no se si me podriar orientar en como formar un subcircuito de esos elementos y que la salida vaya al display de 7 segmentos y la entrada vaya al dipswitch de 4 , te anexo lo que hice para ver si me puedes ayudar

Recibe un cordial saludo
Rokk0


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rokko

Bajé el circuito que adjuntaste y lo probé, parece que no muestra los caracteres que dices(iztaccihuatl).
Ó no supe como hacer para mostrarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rokko

Mr carlos 
los muestra en orden binario

0000  I
0001  Z
0010  T

y asi,
pero ese tema ya me queda claro, no se como hacer para todo eso conertirlo en un circuito menos la fuente el dip switch y el display y conectarlo de vuelta
si me pudieras ayudar como siempre te estere agradecido

saludos

Rokko


----------



## KarlosDC23

Hola, he estado viendo el tema y necesito su ayuda. Un profesor me pidio que hiciera un trabajo con un simulador de PLC sobre hacer un display con los numeros del 0 al 9, EL UNICO INCONVENIENTE es que me pidio que lo hiciera con 4 interruptores y no conosco nada de plc, si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## iDan

Hola KaedusElectroRaik



Leí tu mensaje... si quieres te puedo brindar una pequeña ayuda... pero dime... con que programa trabajas en los PLC?? Yo trabajo con el STEP-7...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rokko

No entiendo qué quieres decir en esta parte de tu frase:

“no se como hacer para todo eso convertirlo en un circuito menos la fuente el Dip switch y el Display y conectarlo de vuelta”

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## KarlosDC23

iDan dijo:


> Hola KaedusElectroRaik
> 
> 
> 
> Leí tu mensaje... si quieres te puedo brindar una pequeña ayuda... pero dime... con que programa trabajas en los PLC?? Yo trabajo con el STEP-7...


 
Gracias iDan!!, por ahora usamos el plc visual, por lo que he visto parece muy simple, pero solo se lo basico. Te lo agradeceria mucho si me ayudas


----------



## iDan

Hola KaedusElectroRaik


Solo una pregunta... el display de 0 a 9 es por medio de combinaciones binarias en los 4 switch que mencionas o es por medio de pulso??


----------



## KarlosDC23

Hola iDan

Debe ser por medio de pulso, pues por ahora no me han enseñado como usar displays en señales binarias... 

Saludos


----------



## iDan

Entonces para que los 4 interruptores?? mira te hare un pequeño programa y me dices si esa es tu idea...


Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23

iDan dijo:


> Entonces para que los 4 interruptores?? mira te hare un pequeño programa y me dices si esa es tu idea...
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Asi me lo pidio mi profesor, es solo un problema practico que mas adelante tenemos que llevarlo a la realidad en un PLC


----------



## rokko

Hola Mr carlos.

Tendras el sustractor completo en multisim, tengo que generar a partir del sumador completo, sustractor completo and y or un alu de 4 bits,
tendras el sustractor completo en sub circuito?

saludos
Rokko


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rokko

Creo que ya subí un sumador completo y restador.

Espero que el sistema acepte este envio.

No respondiste a mi mensaje #33 de este mismo tema.

Espero que los adjuntos te sirvan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rokko

Ah ok 

si mr carlos, lo que pasa es que necesito abreviar todos los elementos en una ALU, ya ves que puedes hacer subcircuitos para ahorrar espacio 

saludos

Rokko


----------



## iDan

Hola KaedusElectroRaik


Mira no se que es lo que quieres realmente... pero te hice este pequeño decodificador BCD a 7 Segmentos en un PLC... ya que incluí los cuatro interruptores que mencionas (ya que no le daba otro uso a los "4 interruptores")... te adjunto el programa (hecho en STEP-7)

P.D. Perdon por la demora pero tuve una semana de examenes...


Saludos...!!


----------



## MrCarlos

rokko dijo:


> Ah ok
> 
> si mr carlos, lo que pasa es que necesito abreviar todos los elementos en una ALU, ya ves que puedes hacer subcircuitos para ahorrar espacio
> 
> saludos
> 
> Rokko


 

Hola rokko
no tengo mucha experiencia (Mejor dichoNula) en subsircuitos, Me podrias decir algo al respecto?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alma03

hola como estan, soy nuevo en esta materia y necesito hacer un controlador de display con compuertas basicas que me muestre la palabra "CIRUELAN"


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alma03

Pero cómo ?

Qué tipo de Display ? de 7 segmentos, ánodo ó cátodo común. En estos no se ve bien la R y la N.
O sería con Display’s de 16 segmentos, ánodo ó cátodo común.
En un solo Display o en varios, para que se vea toda la palabra.
Automático o manual, 
Etc. Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tiago

alma03 dijo:


> hola como estan, soy nuevo en esta materia y necesito hacer un controlador de display con compuertas basicas que me muestre la palabra "CIRUELAN"


Si sólo deseas que muestre esa palabra, simplemente alimenta los segmentos correspondientes.
Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alma03

Quiere decir que las letras irán apareciendo una a una... pero no sabemos si automáticamente o por medio de un interruptor. 
Lo haremos por medio de un interruptor.
[/COLOR] 
Por lo pronto, viendo la imagen adjunta has lo que se pide en ella para completar la palabra CIRUELAN.

Cambia los signos de interrogación “?” por unos (1) ó ceros(0) según convenga, cuando la termines adjúntala aquí para continuar con el siguiente paso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alma03

la secuencia tiene q ser uno a uno..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alma03

Qué pasa alma03, en tu mensaje original decías que la palabra CIRUELAN y en el .DOC que adjuntaste dice CURIELNA. En fin hay que continuar.

Me dices también que el Display de ánodo común y la tabla en el .DOC están los 1’s por 0’s y los 0’ por 1’s. En fin hay que continuar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wolf905

alguien me puede ayudar con algun circuito que se visualice el desplazamiento de letras en 8 display 7 segmentos y con flip flop o algo parecido se los agradesco muchisimo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola wolf905

Y qué letras quieres que se desplacen en esos 8 Display’s de 7 segmentos ?
Tal vez las que mencionas en este enlace:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-aparezca-palabra-cola-display-7-segmento-20017/Hacia donde se deben desplazar, a la derecha o a la izquierda ?
Una vez que lleguen a ese extremo deben quedar ahí ?, o como que están girando ?

Para lograr desplazar Bit’s o caracteres o palabras se puede utilizar los circuitos 74LS165 y 74LS164.
Por los 74LS165 se introducen los datos, luego se van pasando al 74LS164 para que sean mostrados en los Display’s de 7 Segmentos.
Ten en cuenta que con los displays de 7 segmentos no se pueden mostrar varios caracteres(Letras).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola a todos, ya probe de 200 formas y no logro hacer que un display 7 segmentos muestre todos los valores BCD de 4 bits (16 valores del 0 a la F) con conversores de bcd a 7 segmentos..

si bien el 74LS47 dice cumplir con este requerimiento no logro configurarlo para que muestre...solo veo del 0 al 9.

probé con el CD4511...y ya no sé con cual más probar.

es para agregarlo a una consola de luces, y como el secuenciador tiene 16 efectos...es una forma fácil y barata de muestrear que efecto se está ejecutando, el BCD lo obtengo directo de los 4 puertas RA del PIC16F84a


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola DJ DRACO

Es Muy, Muy extraño; yo también recuerdo que el 7447 tiene la característica de mostrar A, B, C, D, E, F con los números binarios del 10 al 15 sin embargo no encontré las hojas de datos que muestran eso.

En CircuitMaker y Multisim se Pueden Insertar Display’s Hexagecimales de 4 entradas(8, 4, 2, 1) mas no se si hay en el mercado.

Por otra parte: por qué no lo haces con el 4514 (1 a 16 Decodificador) y 16 LED’s ?. Claro no se vería tan elegante como el Display de 7 segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jhonald

Hola a todos buen dia, tengo un proyecto en mente: utilizar 4 displays catodo comun para que en ellos se visualicen una frase de 16 letras, ya realice la simplificacion y ya tengo la combinacion para cada letra. pensaba para generar las letras asociarlas a un contador (de esos que te generan hasta 16 combinaciones posibles). La custion es que no se como hacer para que las letras vayan desplazandose de un display a otro (asi como en los anuncios). Quisiera poder hacerlo sin complicar mas el asunto. Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Jhonald

Para hacer el corrimiento de caracteres en los Display’s se puede utilizar los llamados registro de corrimiento como por ejemplo los 74LS164 y 74LS165.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jhonald

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, averiguare su estructura interna. Una consulta: estuve averiguando un modo de lograr el proyecto y pense que podria elaborar un decodificador para cada display en el orden en el que irian apareciendo, y los 4 decos conectarlos en paralelo al contador de 0 a 15, lo que pasa es que pues el profesor no desea que utilisemos CI que aun no hayamos estudiado (stoy en 2do ciclo), lo que hasta ahora hemos estudiado son: mux, decos, dmux,sumadores. No se si logras visualizar mi punto, si asi fuese me podrias decir si estoy yendo por buen camino?  GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Jhonald

Si claro, se podría hacer un decodificador como mencionas en tu mensaje solo que sería mas grande el circuito.
También utilizar multiplexores.

El problema o lo difícil es que los caracteres se desplacen en los Display’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alvarock19

como dijieron algunos lo mas simple de hacer , es mediante mapas de karnaugh , es muy sencillo, ya que en el colegio me isieron acer varias ejercicios y de varias palabras, primero haces los canales selectivos que serian 4, ej

IN    A B C D E F G   OUT(LETRA)
00    0 1 1 0 1 1 1     H

SEGUN EL SEGMENTO DEL DISPLAY QUE QUIERAS PRENDER, DISPONDRAS QUE PONGAS 1,
Y LUEGO HACES LOS MAPAS DE KARNAUGH, Y LUEGO PROCEDES HACER LOS EJERCICIOS Y IMPLEMENTARLO CON LAS COMPUERTAS.


----------



## KarlosDC23

mmm, hablando de los displays, me acorde que hace poco mi profesor nos mando a hacer en simulacion un display del 0-9 usando compuertas logicas y aplicando MINITERMS con 4 interruptores, la verdad casi me embarra el cerebro, no fue dificil pero el enredo casi me mata XP,

Saludos!!


----------



## ukumari

hola, algunos de ustedes me podrias decir si esta bien mi tabla de verdad para el mensaje que muestra la imagen para displays anodo comun


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ukumari

Al parecer está correcta

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Uro

Un saludo.  Este tema como que está jubilado pero me arriegaré a colocar acá mi inquietud.
Analizando el comportamiento del CI 555 me vino la inquietud de trabajarle a un reloj digital (si es posible) y me encontré entre mis cosas raras un display de una vieja computadora. Está compuesto por dos paneles de 7 segmentos y uno de 2. En la vieja computadora indicaba la velocidad del procesador. Ando buscando la hoja de datos del componente en mención y no  logro hallarla, quizás alguien pueda orientarme.  La referencia del display es *S_305H*. Subo dos fotografías correspondientes a cada una de las caras.

Debo anticipar que estoy trabajando con base en un documento que se encuentra en la siguiente página:  http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc6.htm   y trabajaré con un cristal de cuarzo de 32.768KHz y el CI 74LS192. 

Anticipo mis agradecimientos.


----------



## Uro

Referente al display del mensaje anterior..., tengo ahora un poco más de información. Al no hallar hoja de datos me decidí a identificar el circuito y logré obtener los esquemas cuyas imágenes me permito subir; corresponden a las dos caras del componente S-305H (posterior -Cara1- y frontal -Cara2-).

En los esquemas aparecen línes punteadas que representan los caminos cuyo destino desconozco y pretendo definir con las hojas de datos o cualquier otro recurso bibliográfico o humano. Esta información me sería útil para acondicionar el display al proyecto descrito en la página web ya mencionada.

Los números y letras de las correspondientes patillas son los que aparecen serigrafiados en el elemento. La letra G en rojo (Cara1) no está muy clara en el impreso. 

Reitero mis agradecimientos.


----------



## pandacba

Uro que alegria!!!
Pensar que esos gabinetes venian con papelito que te decia como colocar los puentes para obtener los números deseados

Fijate si esto te sirve


----------



## Uro

Panda, muy agradecido... Tengo claro después de revisar el enlace que me proporcionaste el orden de los segmentos y las conexiones de los pines del display (16 en total), de los cuales entiendo que el 4 va a tierra y el 13 y 14 corresponden al ingreso de señal al tercero y segundo  dígitos, respectivamente. POr supuesto que los segmentos de cada dígito aparecen conectados en paralelo. Bien...

Algo no tengo claro aún: Los 7 pines centrales que corresponden, supongo a las conexiones externas (Entrada de voltaje..., etc) no le encuentro ni pies ni cabeza por cuanto el impreso queda cubierto con el aislamiento  plástico entre dichos pines, y a mi modo de ver esta es la clave del circuito.

PD Si es necesario subir un fotografía más enfocada de cualquiera de las caras trataré de hacer un acercamiento, aunque no estoy muy práctico con mi cámara digital pero se que permite tomas a 5 cms.

PD: <Panda, afortunadamente cuando desvalijé la CPU dejé intactos los puentes, sólo desconecté la alimentación y por supuesto todos las conexiones del juego de 7 pines centrales.


----------



## Uro

-----------------
Después de insistir un poco más con el elemento, logré distinguir el impreso de los pines centrales: Aunque la G me entra como duda. Subo una imágen.


----------



## pandacba

Si mal no recuerdo no se podia obtener cualquier valor y como eran unos pocos los valores eran con los de 2 25-33-40-50-66
Con los de tres 90-100-120-133-150


----------



## Uro

-----------------------
Ahora que analizo el componente desde otro áangulo me asalta una duda: Qué tal si la configuración de puentes que trae este display sólo sirva para revelar un número de tres dígitos en concreto como el 188, por ejemplo... se supone que su función original es indicar la velocidad del procesador...

--------
Al editar veo que coincidimos en el análisis... Voy a tratar de comparar estos datos con los que plantean en la lección 6 cuya página web de orígen ya mencioné.


----------



## pandacba

Asi es uro, como esas eran las velocidades usuales, lo que recuerdo que la hojita solo traia como colocarlos para mostrar dos las velocidades de echo se mostraban dos la modo normal y la turbo, de alli que con el juego de jumper sea un tanto dificil de conseguir otros valores, tal vez te seria más útil quitar el display de alli y ponerlo sobre otra placa, aunque sea una universal que te permita utilizar libremente los pines del mismo


----------



## Uro

Si, así pienso yo también, están preseleccionados para esos valores y no más, pero unio puede tratar de reconfigurar los puentes. la clave está en la paciencia, creo yo.
Lo que ahora entiendo es que al display entra una información DA - DB - DC - DD y eso puede guiarnos en la configuración... si hay puentes en DB o en DD, ... en fin es facil comparar creo yo.


----------



## arisco1911

buenas
no se si me podrian ayudar. aunque ya ley el post, aun no he captado muy bien el como hacerlo se supone que tengo que en un display de 7 seg. de catodo debo de desplegar la palabar ari.
gracias



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ukumari
> 
> Al parecer está correcta
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes


antes q nada gracias por el tiempo para leer este mensaje.
en esta semana encontre en este foro una discucion sobre el imprimir la palabra hola en un display de 7 seg. 
he tenido el problema que yo tengo que hacer lo mismo pero imprimir la parabra ari pero no he podido lograrlo, si me pudieses ayudar estaria muy agradecido

GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola arisco1911

Adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador para poder definir cual es lo que hay que corregir.
De otro modo enviarán tu mensaje al área administrativa llamada Moderación.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## free9606

Hola me podrian ayudar con este tema pero en vez de la palabra HOLA es la palabra electrónica necesito saber es que circuito tengo que utilizar he pensado y el 40-17 creo que me sirviria necesito que me confirmen si este circuito me sirve


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola free9606

El nombre del tema es: "HOLA" en Display de 7 Segmentos.
Pero Tú pretendes mostrar, supongo que en Display’s de 7 Segmentos, la palabra: *electrónica* 
Las letras que no se pueden mostrar claramente en un display de 7 segmentos son la T la R y La N.
La N se podría mostrar en minuscula.
Podrías mencionar cómo piensas mostrar esas letras en un Display de 7 segmentos ??
En un solo Display quieres mostrar esa palabra, letra por letra ??
O todas las letras en muchos Display’s ??

El IC 4017 lo que hace es ir desplazando un nivel alto por sus salidas mientras se le apliquen pulsos a su entrada Clock(14) y su entrada Reset(15) sea falsa y cierta su entrada Enable(13).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## free9606

Gracias por responder!!

si pues es en un solo display pero entonces creo que tocaria un display de 16 segmentos alfanumerico. Pero necesito saber que material necesito. Y en cuanto a si es letra por letra si se tienen que cambiar solas creo que con un monoastable 555 podriamos realizar el ciclo pero pues no sé que me dirias o aconsejarias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, como dato puedes utilizar un contador y decodificador a 16 salidas. Las cuales mediante arreglo o array de diodos, debes encender el o los segmento(s) correspondiente(s) segun la letra a visualizar.
Deberas armar una tabla de verdad de cada segmento y sus posibles 16 estados, si encuentras que un segmento permanece permanentemente encendido, sera mas facil su logica, ya que lo alimentas directamente.


----------



## free9606

Gracias por tu respuesta Gudino Roberto deberlin pues ya hable con mi profesor y lo hize caer en cuenta con lo que la T, la R, y la N no se puden representar bien en el 7 segmentos y me dijo que hiciera la n minuscula la R con los segmentos E Y G y la T con los segmentos E F D Y G. Entonces necesito saber los materiales los circuitos especificamente el decodificador del 7 segmentos ya lo tengo que es el 74LS47 pero no se que otros circuitos necesitaria. Alguna compuerta en especial? Que circuitos tengo que comprar?


----------



## miguelus

Buenos dias free9606

Te paso un pequeño circuito que hace lo que necesitas, te puede servir como base.

El circuito muestra secuencialmente la palabra "ELECtrOnICA"

Sal U2


----------



## free9606

Gracias amigo pero en el esquema que me pasaste que significan los triangulitos con la rayita atras diodos normales o compuertas not? si son diodo s de que referencia son? Gracias


----------



## miguelus

free9606 dijo:


> Gracias amigo pero en el esquema que me pasaste que significan los triangulitos con la rayita atras diodos normales o compuertas not? si son diodo s de que referencia son? Gracias



Buenas tardes free9606


Esos componentes son Diodos puedes utilizar el 1N4148.

Tienes que tener en cuenta que ese diagrama es muy genérico pero te puede servir como base para algo más evolucionado, por ejemplo....

Si quieres anular la compuerta Not lo puedes hacer tranquilamente ya que se emplea para resetear al contador 74LS93 en ese caso los Pines 2 y 3 del 74LS93 tendrían que estar a masa.

También puedes cambiar el 74LS93 por un 74LS92 que es un contador hasta 12

En le esquema que te he posteado no están puestas las Resistencias limitadoras del Display, tendrás que decidir su valor.

Lo importante es que entiendas como funciona el circuito.

Sal U2


----------



## free9606

mmm ya entendi pero lo de las resistencias si no en donde van? Yo pienso que despues de los diodos a cada entrada de los pines del display. O en donde van?


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches free9606

Las resistencias, siete en total, van en serie con las salidas del Display.
Lo recomendable serían de 220Ω.
Aunque no consta en el diagrama las salidas A,B,C,D,E,F,G. se cuentan empezando por la parte superior del Display, la superior sería la A, y la inferior la G.

Para el generador de pulsos puedes emplear un 555

Sal U2


----------



## sp_27

miguelus dijo:


> Aunque no consta en el diagrama las salidas A,B,C,D,E,F,G. se cuentan empezando por la parte superior del Display, la superior sería la A, y la inferior la G.



la inferior en realidad es la d


----------



## ken4

Leí el post completo, pero aun no sé como hacer que aparezca secuencialmente es más display. Necesito que una letra "pase" al otro display, como un anuncio, pero no sé como conectar todo. 
La palabra la tengo hecha con 555, 90 y compuertas lógicas, del 555 mando el pulso al 90 y de las salidas del 90 tomo para mis valores ABC que uso en las ecuaciones, y las salidas afdef y g, las tengo a un display... que y donde conecto para que "pasen" a otro display????


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ken4

Para que aparezcan secuencialmente las letras en los Display’s debes recorrer los Datos más o menos Así:
Suponiendo que solo tienes 3 Display’s.
Se moverían de derecha a izquierda.
Letra 1 Display 1.
Letra 2 Display 2.
Letra 3 Display 3.
Inicia movimiento hacia izquierda.
Letra 1 Display 3.
Letra 3 Display 2.
Letra 2 Display 1.
Regresar a Inicia movimiento hacia izquierda.

Se moverían de izquierda a derecha.
Letra 1 Display 1.
Letra 2 Display 2.
Letra 3 Display 3.
Inicia movimiento hacia derecha.
Letra 1 Display 2.
Letra 2 Display 3.
Letra 3 Display 1.
Regresar a Inicia movimiento hacia derecha.

Sería bueno que subieras lo que llevas hecho.
Si estás desarrollando tu diseño en un simulador para circuitos electrónicos puedes comprimir, con WinZip o WinRar, el archivo que se genera con el. Luego subir ese archivo comprimido. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ken4

Es que no tengo la simulación hecha. Lo hice en hojas y lo pase directo a la protoboard.
Pero puedo explicarlo bien... Hasta ahora lo único que tengo es que en un display parpadeen las letras de la palabra, con cada pulso de un 555. pero no se como conectar el otro display



Tengo un 90 conectado, cuenta hasta 5 en binario, cuando hay un primer pulso, aparece una letra, con el siguiente pulso otra letra y así, hasta que la palabra termina y comienza de nuevo. las letras las obtengo de las ecuaciones obtenidas por compuertas lógicas. osea que tengo las ecuaciones de la "a", hasta la "g" pero no se donde conectar otro display, para que simule el corrimiento... ya que necesitare las ecuaciones de nuevo ¿no? pero a destiempo... por ejemplo si aparece la primer letra en el display, en el otro debe estar la segunda letra ya...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ken4

Quiere decir que en las salidas “Q” del 90 tienes una circuiteria formada por compuertas lógicas a la cual pudiéramos llamar decodificador. Cierto??
Voy a suponer que tienes 1 chip 90 y tomas sus 4 “Q’s” para el decodificador, en las salidas del decodificador está conectado el Display. Es así, más o menos, tu circuito ??.
Entonces tu diseño sería más o menos como se mira en la imagen adjunta *Desplazar* *Letras.PNG* o en el documento .PDF adjunto en el archivo .ZIP.

Hay más de una forma de hacer que las letras se desplacen en los Display’s.
Una de ellas es utilizar Flip-Flop’s tipo D, como se mira en la imagen adjunta.
Analízala para ver si te sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ken4

Tuve que simular el circuito...es mas o menos un desastre pero el display de en medio  no me funciona y lo puse igual que en la imagen... además de que parece ser lógico, eso de conectar las entradas a las salidas del otro registro...



Este esta mas ordenado, la palabra es HENIA, se traba un poco el primer display, no se porqué en físico solo tengo con el primer display y funciona sin fallas


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ken4

Para Qué haces tan grande la hoja de trabajo del Multisim ??
Ya hacia mucho tiempo que no trabajaba con este simulador.
Así como acomodas los componentes en tu diseño es muy difícil entenderlo.

Te adjunto una imagen que contiene el circuito y en el ZIP está comprimido el archivo que genera el Multisim.
Espero te sirvan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ken4

Gracias por la ayuda y por demostrar que el orden es importante  pero intente que mmi simmulación estuviera lo más ordenado posible... Bueno, hay algo que no entiendo, en mi simulación, tengo la misma conexión, Es decir, las entradas del CI , las tomo de las salidas del CI anterior, pero mmi display no enciende... y en su simulación si, y yo lo tengo igual 

PD:Le agradezco mucho su  tiempo 



oh y lo arme en físico pero solo con 2 display, y no parece que "corra" hay un momento donde en ambos display queda la misma letra, y luego "se desplaza", el pulso lo controlo con un potenciometro, y lo acelere un poco para que no sea visible esa demora, lo armare con 3 display ahora, muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Ken4

Y a qué se deberá que no funciona en tu simulador ??. . . Tienes alguna idea ??

Cómo logras controlar el pulso con un potenciómetro ??. . . 

Probablemente la velocidad de tu PC sea muy lenta.
Fíjate: simulando en el ISIS de Proteus se ve más uniforme el desplazamiento que simulando en el Multisim.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ken4

No lo sé, porque esta conectado igual... solo es diferente la posición y bueno... que el de usted es más ordenado  que el mío... y claro, más completo  . Pero no me explico como es que la simulación de usted corre sin problemas en mi compu, y mi propia simulación falla... o no sé que le pasa a ese display... porque copie y pegue de los otros display...son los mismos todos y estan conectados bien  , EL Potenciometro lo tengo conectado con un capacitor que logra acelerar el pulso o reducirlo a que vaya más lento...a eso me refería con "controlar el pulso".  Una duda más... en multisim los componentes no se pueden "quemar" verdad? Es que no encuentro que puede ser... una tercer persona lo reviso también, (creí que tal vez era yo, quien no veía el error.) y no encontro la diferencia.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ken4

Tu diseño es diferente al que te adjunté.

Observa que en tu diseño no tienes las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los Display’s.
Esto hace que el siguiente 74LS374 no “Sienta” Adecuadamente los niveles lógicos.
Agrégaselas y verás que tu diseño mejora.

Otra cosa diferente es que Tú tienes dos generadores de pulsos.
De ese modo los Display’s donde se desplazan las letras NO estarán en sincronía con el contador.

Aquí hay otro detalle:
El Clock Para el 74LS90 es cierto hay una transición de 1 a 0, mientras que en los 74LS374 es cierto en la transición de 0 a 1. por eso hay un inversor a la salida del Clock en el diseño que te adjunté.

Probablemente hay algunas cosas más por mejorar en tu diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ken4

Bueno, las resistencias no las puse porque no creí que afectarían  pero es cierto!! si las retiro, no atrapa el pulso y no enciende el display !!! y bueno, es cierto, son dos pulsos pero los puse de la misma frecuencia para que no afectara (según yo).  Lo del inversor no lo comprendo del todo, eso de que es cierto cuando va de 0 a 1, viene en la hoja de datos? Supongo que si...mmm..oh, y le cambie las resistencias al archivo que adjunto, para ver si afectaba en gran medida... pero parece que no... las resistencias pueden variar sin afectar mucho? y como supo de cuanto debía ser cada una?  Muchas gracias por responder, me ha ayudado mucho


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Ken4

Cada simulador tiene sus cosas por mejorar.
En el Multisim, son necesarias las resistencias limitadoras de corriente entre las salidas de los IC’s y los Display’s o LED’s, según el caso.
En el ISIS de proteus, CircuitMaker, LiveWire y CircuitWizard no son tan necesarias.
Sin embargo al realizar el circuito en la realidad si son necesarias esas resistencias, de otro modo podría dañarse el Display o el LED.

En la simulación de tu diseño los 2 Generadores de pulsos inician igual *–en la simulación-*, podríamos decir que los tiempos, nivel alto, nivel bajo, coinciden; pero no así en la realidad pues un generador puede tener una muy pequeña diferencia en frecuencia con lo que se irán desplazando, de fase, uno con respecto a otro.
Es recomendable que en las simulaciones se utilice solo un generador de pulsos como base de tiempo.

A ver si me explico: tienes 2 generadores de pulsos iguales, cada pulso es un Tic.
Generador A. Tic, Tic, Tic, Tic,
Generador B. Tic, , Tic, , Tic, , Tic.
Si horizontalmente es el tiempo, fácilmente puedes ver como se van desplazando uno con respecto al otro.
Entonces en los Display’s que desplazan las letras, puede llegar el momento en que muestren 2 letras iguales seguidas. Cierto ?. . .

Observa como, en el símbolo del 74LS90, tiene un pequeño circulo en sus entradas CKA y CKB.
No así el símbolo del 74LS374 para su entrada correspondiente CLK.
Esto quiere decir que:
El 74LS90 cuenta +1 en la *transición negativa* del pulso; cuando cambia de 1 a 0.
En cambio: 
El 74LS374 pasa los datos en sus D’s a sus Q’s en la *transición positiva* del pulso; cuando cambia de 0 a 1.
Y Sí, en las hojas de datos de cada IC viene descrito el funcionamiento de cada uno.

El inversor, conectado al generador de pulsos, es para que cuando CKA cambie a nivel bajo, CLK cambie a nivel alto y los dos IC’s hagan su función al mismo tiempo:
74LS90 cuenta +1.
74LS374 transfiere los datos en sus D’s hacia sus Q’s correspondientes.

Para saber de que valor deben ser las resistencias limitadoras de corriente es necesario conocer las características eléctricas de cada dispositivo.
La fórmula es (Vcc – VF) / IF.
Vcc, es el voltaje de la fuente con que se polarizan los dispositivos, en este caso es 5V.
VF, es el voltaje que cae en el Segmento (o LED) cuando es cruzado por una corriente IF.
Vamos a suponer que: VF = 1.2 Volts. IF = 10mA.
Entonces tenemos:
5 – 1.2 = 3.8 Volts.
3.8 / 0.10 = 380 Ohms, el valor de la resistencia limitadora para cada segmento.

En la simulación puedes poner cualquier valor y casi no afectará. Pero puede ser un valor tan alto que los Display’s ya no encenderán, o tan bajo que el siguiente IC no “Sienta” adecuadamente los niveles 1 o 0.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ken4

He aprendido mucho de usted, le agradezco la paciencia...  .
Hice físicamente todo... sé que las resistencias viene siendo una "protección" al dispositivo (en algunos casos)  ...pero me hacían falta, asi que los conecte directo (Esperando, que leyera los pulsos correctamente) ... los pulsos (En la simulación, los puse así, para "evitar más desorden") los puente en la protoboard y efectivamente me llegaba a mandar  dos letras iguales... Según yo, tenía mucha lógica que al enviar un pulso "retuviera los datos" y al siguiente "los mandara" provocando algo así, como un "destiempo" con respecto al otro display , y no lograba entender porque no funcionaba así, Le agradezco bastante que me explicara, ya entendí bien ese detalle de que empezara en los pulsos negativos. y lo modifique en físico y sip, todo camino bien... a pesar de lo de las resistencias, El circuito funcionaba bien... claro, a veces leía bien el pulso y otras no... tomaré en cuenta todo lo que me dijo para trabajos siguientes. De nuevo, muchas gracias  

PD: Disculpe la pregunta del cálculo de las resistencias, las he calculado así antes, pero me confundí  porque creí que en un display , las características de los leds  serían diferentes. Y no tomé los valores "estándar" para ellos.  (Siendo el más general el led rojo.... el display es leds rojos...) u.u...  o.o (Espero que ninguno de mis maestros lea esa pregunta ! jajajajaja) Pero me aclaro ese hecho. Gracias !


----------

